# Glass or plexiglass



## John Hernandez (May 1, 2017)

Hello question does anyone here live in Florida what do ypu guys suggest plexiglass or glass and were can i get it cheaper ??


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 1, 2017)

I like plexiglass, it was cheaper for me, and though it scratches easier, it is much harder to break and easier to install. I'd say glass if you plan on sliding door, and plexi if it's a swing door.


----------



## Mombo (May 10, 2017)

Glass might make the swing door a bit heavy. Really if it swings down. I personally chose glass for mine and am really happy with it. My tegu is always up on the glass scratching at it whenever im in the room trying to get me to hold him. If it was plexi there would be tons of scratches on it already and he isnt even that big yet! There claws are pretty sharp!

If you do a side swing I would just use heavy duty hinges so you could still use glass if its drop down I think I would be paranoid about breaking it and would use plexi. I did a sliding door so glass works fine for me.


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2017)

I used plexi but I don't really care about the scratches if the door or doors are large you may need to attach a wood frame to stiffen the plexi as they can flex it once they get larger. I'm using 2 24"x48" pieces for doors so that I can easily access the enclosure. I made them rigid by fastening 2x2 frames with self tapping screws.


----------

